# English Cottage Scarf--a new knit pattern!



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This scarf was one of my favorites to design and knit using worsted weight yarn! I just loved it in that vibrant color.

This delightful scarf is a fanciful addition to your scarf wardrobe. With a row of sweet English Cottages and a little vine along the sides, you are sure to enjoy knitting this scarf quickly time using worsted weight yarn.
There are charts or line by line written instructions to work up this pattern in your favorite colors or yarn.

Finished measurements: 74" (210cm) long x 6" (15cm) wide.

Yarn: 360 yards (329m) worsted weight. Sample was knitted with 1 skein Red Heart Super Saver in color--Shocking Pink; 7oz (198gm), 364yds (333m), 100% acrylic.

Needles and Notions: one pair size U.S. 9 (5.5mm) straight needles plus 1 extra needle to hold stitches. Yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and sew in ends.

You can find this pattern in my Ravelry, Craftsy and Etsy stores for $4.99. Here are links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/english-cottage-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/220024393/english-cottage-scarf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely design! And color!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Love that color and the pattern.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very, very pretty!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf,beautiful work and colour.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really pretty and what a lovely vibrant colourxx


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Ooooo! Great color! Such a pretty scarf!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great design and not too bulky!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful design


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Great design and not too bulky!!


Its amazing that using size 9 needles makes the worsted weight yarn so much easier to knit--its not so stiff and tight. It makes my lace come out nicer on that weight yarn.


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gorgeous scarf and love the color.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Another beauty


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

So cute


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous scarf.


----------



## LillyW60 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

